# New (possible) card: Action Replay DS Media Edition



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 30, 2008)

Spoiler



Action Replay DS uses real cheat codes to give you exciting cheats like Infinite Lives, Infinite Health, All Vehicles and more. The new Media Edition also boasts a powerful media player for movies, music and home brew games.

Action Replay DS Media Edition has the power to blow your NDS games wide open. Our dazzlingly dynamic device uses real cheat codes to get to the heart of your NDS games, giving you enhancements such as Infinite Lives, Infinite Health, All Vehicles, All Levels and other exciting cheats. But it’s so much more than just a cheat system. It also includes a media player to play movies and music stored on a MicroSD card (not supplied), and can even run home brew software written for the NDS!

Action Replay DS Media Edition is really easy to use. You simply insert the supplied Action Replay cartridge into your DS or DS Lite, and switch on. When prompted, remove the Action Replay card and replace it with your game card. Action Replay recognises the title in question and offers you the title's code list. It's that easy! Like previous versions of Action Replay, Action Replay DS Media Edition is fully updateable, so you don't need to buy a new one when new games are released; just update your Action Replay over the internet using the PC app supplied. You can also enter codes manually using Action Replay's virtual keyboard. Our code creators are always hard at work on the latest DS titles, so even the very latest games will be trained and tamed within hours of hitting the shelves.

But it’s more than just a game enhancer. Action Replay DS Media Edition also offers a powerful media player, with which you can play your movie and music files. Using the product’s powerful media utilities, you can convert just about any movie format ready for playback on your Action Replay DS Media Edition. It’s easy to transfer converted movies and MP3 music files to your device too, with drag-and-drop convenience.

As well as music and movies, Action Replay DS Media Edition also lets you play home brew games, utilities and demos written for the DS and distributed for free on the internet. Not every program will work with Action Replay DS Media Edition, but that’s the nature of home brew. Even so, there’s plenty great material out there that plays just fine, and the list is growing all the time. We’ve even thrown in a collection of 25 home brew games to get you started – just drag and drop them from your Action Replay DS Media Edition CD onto your MicroSD card (not supplied) and you’re away!

And to cap it all, Action Replay DS Media Edition also offers a sizzling saves manager called DataMAX, a complete solution for backing up, restoring and exchanging your NDS game saves. DataMAX lets you save multiple times in games like Pokémon, which would otherwise let you make only one save at a time, meaning two or more people can play on the same game cart without interfering with each others’ games!

Action Replay DS Media Edition includes an Action Replay DS cartridge, a media software disc, a USB cable and a MicroSD card reader. The MicroSD card is not supplied – buy it separately and choose your own capacity. Action Replay DS Media Edition is compatible with both the original DS and the DS Lite. To update the device, a PC running Windows XP, 200 or Vista (32 bit) and connected to the internet is required.

Features

* Compatible with DS and DS Lite.
* Real cheat codes on your NDS.
* Packed with codes for all the top games.
* Easy to use.
* Fully updateable via your PC.
* Manual code entry available.
* Play movie and music files through the media player.
* Includes conversion software for movie files.
* Run home brew software such as games and apps.
* Back up, restore and manage your game saves.


Sounds good.

Basicly, its an action replay with the games 'n music stuff added And Savebackups. A compilation of all their NDS stuff if you will.
http://us.codejunkies.com/Products/Action-...__EF000642.aspx

Images:






Looks good,
I, for one, will replace my Games 'n Music and action replay, with it.


----------



## Minox (Sep 30, 2008)

Submitted a month ago here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103317


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 30, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Submitted a month ago here:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103317


...
I only found it today on their site, 
I (tried to) search the forums, and came up with nothing.
I then even scanned the first 3 pages of the USN.
Not on the homepage, so yeah.
Don't flame me.


----------



## Minox (Sep 30, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just searched on Google with these keywords [Action Replay Media Edition Gbatemp] and the first page that turned up was that one.

I won't flame you, I just wanted to tell you that it already was submitted.


----------



## DarkSpace (Oct 1, 2008)

Not to be offtopic but why would you even consider flaming him. 
To be on topic thanks for telling me, I actually didn't know about this.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, I didn;t mean you.
Just that I anticipated flames after your comment.
They disabled the search now.


----------

